# Boykins



## Matapatos

I have a registered female Boykin that I hunt with and am looking at breeding her this fall for her second time. I am wondering if anyone here has any interest in the puppies... Since they are kind of a niche breed, I hesitate to breed her without knowing the amount of interest out there in homing her puppies. The male is a stud of a dog built like a brick with tons of drive, also registered. The female and male both have hips tested and the male has a few more tests done. 

This would be an opportunity to get a great dog locally that is very scarcely available in this area. I have had Boykins for 4 years now and am in love with the breed. I am looking forward to furthering this fantastic breeds' existence out here in the West. As soon as I learn how to post pics, I will post a few...

Travis


----------



## nickpan

I would be very interested. Been looking for awhile now but as you said they are very hard to come by out here. Any idea of what kind of sale price you would be looking at?


----------



## Utmuddguy

I've never been around the Boykins but the have always peaked my interest a lot of power in a small package


----------



## twall13

I have a male Boykin and also love the breed. My dad actually has a my pups sister and might be interested in breeding at some point. I'll be following this thread with interest and may be interested in contact information for the stud if things work out for you. Of course that would be down the road a bit but I'm glad you started this thread. I was always a lab guy until i started researching Boykins. My Boykin was easy to train, is great with my young kids and is a retrieving machine. Great little dogs!


----------



## Matapatos

Here is Dixie, the female. She is 24 lbs with a smooth coat. She hunts well and retrieves the bigger ducks just fine. Geese are a bit big for her. I will have more info for the male soon. Her first litter is coming on to 10 months old and all the owners are very happy with the pups. One of her female pups is 30 lbs with the smooth coat and an incredible nose.


----------



## Matapatos

Twall13, where are you located at? And how old is your dog? I love these dogs, I don't ever see my self owning another breed now


----------



## Matapatos

She tried with the goose!


----------



## twall13

Matapatos said:


> Here is Dixie, the female. She is 24 lbs with a smooth coat. She hunts well and retrieves the bigger ducks just fine. Geese are a bit big for her. I will have more info for the male soon. Her first litter is coming on to 10 months old and all the owners are very happy with the pups. One of her female pups is 30 lbs with the smooth coat and an incredible nose.


She's a good looking dog. Here's my male, Hardison. Don't you just love those amber eyes they have?
20150905_164646 
IMG_0630


----------



## twall13

I'm in Woods Cross and my boy is about 4 years old now.


----------



## Matapatos

This is a pic of Belle, one of Dixie's litter from 10 months ago. She is doing well and her owners are happy with her.


----------



## Matapatos

The prices for these pups will be 1000 for males and 1200 for females... They do make the cutest puppies!


----------



## twall13

It seems like Red Cliff Kennels in park City had prices slightly higher than that a few years back so i'd say these are probably fair prices for papered Boykin pups with patents having certified hips etc.


----------



## Matapatos

Her prices were slightly higher, and from what I understand she has been out of the business for a while. I took Dixie out last weekend and she did great, didn't lose a single bird in 3 days of hunting. 

They make the cutest puppies!


----------



## twall13

Matapatos said:


> Her prices were slightly higher, and from what I understand she has been out of the business for a while. I took Dixie out last weekend and she did great, didn't lose a single bird in 3 days of hunting.
> 
> They make the cutest puppies!


Even when she was in business i think it was more of a side business/hobby than a real business. Anyway, good luck selling some puppies.


----------



## Matapatos

Here is the stud dog, not the greatest pic but you can see he is built like a brick!


----------



## BAC

I'm interested in a pup when you breed her. Are you going to be taking deposits?


----------



## Matapatos

I will be taking deposits, and that will save places in line for pick of the litter. If you would like more info, don't hesitate to call or text. There is a new page on Facebook called Utah Hunting Boykin Spaniel Enthusiasts. Feel free to check it out, there are a few pics of a couple Boykins here in Utah.


----------



## deadibob

I have a 3 1/2 year old registered female Boykin currently in heat. I will have her bred on her next cycle. I doubt I will ever own another breed. The breeder who was in Park City sold her pups without breeding rights. After one phone call with her years ago, I decided to search elsewhere.


----------



## deadibob

Matapatos, do you offer stud services for your male? I've been looking for a good stud to breed to my Boykin.


----------



## Matapatos

I do not own the breeding rights to my male. The stud dog I will be using is right here in Northern Utah. I know of another great male dog I used last time and will get you the info if you would like. PM me for both of their numbers. I'm with you, I doubt I will ever own another breed!


----------



## twall13

I'd offer up my male as a stud but I haven't taken the time to get hip xrays, etc. so I wouldn't want to breed until that was done. Sounds like there are a few other stud options out there though.


----------



## deadibob

The reason I haven't had her bred before now is because I haven't had her hips tested. My local vet is clueless on how to do it so I need to find somewhere to have it done.


----------



## Matapatos

Dixie still hasn't come into heat... She is a month overdue from where she was last year. I'll keep everyone posted! haha I do see that this thread isn't followed a whole lot except by a few, but I'll keep the few posted!


----------



## Matapatos

Dixie is in heat. I'll keep updates coming. We'll try and breed her this weekend. Boykin pups will be on the way soon! Hopefully...


----------



## Matapatos

I created a Facebook group for Boykin information in the West. I will be including info on my dogs and will also try to help find other reputable breeders, trainers and vets that know these dogs and look at doing whats best for the breed. There are 2 Facebook pages worth joining if you are interested in local Boykins that will help with all of the above:
Bear River Boykins
Utah Hunting Boykin Spaniel Enthusiasts

Still waiting to see if Dixie is pregnant... I'll keep this thread going as well as posting on the above mentioned Facebook pages


----------



## Matapatos

We'll be having puppies in a week and a half, give or take! We are very excited to have another western litter right here in Utah. Feel free to drop by and have a look!
Bear River Boykins
801-866-9234


----------



## Matapatos

8 puppies on the ground! 4 males and 4 females...


----------



## king eider

Sweet! I'd love a pup but I'm not to that position yet to take on another dog. The old lab is enjoying his retirement. Sure would love one of those boykins with a marcel coat!


----------



## Matapatos

They are a fantastic breed, they are the perfect fit for my family. I don't ever see myself having another breed again!


----------



## Matapatos

All pups are doing great! Chunky little things... They are all spoken for, but none are staying in UT. I'll have to travel if I wanna hunt over them in the future!


----------

